

Scientists hack air-gapped system using heat - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/scientists-hack-air-gapped-heat-240315

======
nmc
Very interesting.

Reminds me of a paper from 2013 published in the JoCM⁰, where scientists
breached air-gapped system using inaudible sounds.

0:
[http://www.jocm.us/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=...](http://www.jocm.us/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=124&id=600)

EDIT: why the downvote? I thought my comment was informative...

